# GT5000 Spring Maintenance



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm sure everyone else has already done this..but I took the time today to remove the snowblower and service my GT5000...I used the same oil (Rotella 15W40) that I use in my FNH1715 diesel..It meets the specification for the Kohler engine so I guess it can't hurt. It's the first oil change since getting it mid August last year. It has 40 hours on it..It took 2 quarts with the filter...Greased all the fittings that could be greased (I greased it before heading into winter) and cleaned the air filter and surrounding area...Blew it off pretty well and checked behind all the covers for critter housing...found none..She's ready for the mowing season.

I didn't put the mower deck on it yet as I have other tasks that need doing first. Plus I have to install the mulch kit and apply some Ospho to the deck first. We won't be mowing around here for another 3-4 weeks anyway.

I didn't have any straight 30W oil or I would have change the fluid in the transaxle too. I'll get to that next weekend.

One thing I've noticed is it's shifting easier than it did when I got it, It just seemed stiff when putting it into gear when it was brand new, now it goes in and out of gear like it ought to.

I park the GT5000 out in a shed that has a sand floor. I noticed when I had it in the shop servicing it that there was a lot of condensation on the the inside of the rear tires. My guess is the washer fluid I have in them is still pretty cold and the moisture was collecting on the outside. Anyone else have some thoughts on that?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Can someone please educate me on the EXACT method for hooking up/wiring the hourmeter on my GT5000. I keep hearing about "wires already there" etc, etc ---- I have the proper unit mounted to my dash and the cover trimmed out around the hourmeter, but what wires are used for this and where are the located? Please explain so I can get this working.

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

argee, keep us posted on the oil change , i have read anything other than 10w-30 could bend the pushrods, just curious, also i think i read not to use straight 30 weight for the same reason. i know, light weight multigrade oils make me nervous also.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hour meter mystery unraveled*

Andy

When you open your hood, you will find a blue wire with this loop connector in the end. It will be paired with a black wire.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hour meter mystery unraveled*

Remove the loop connector...this is your hot wire for the hour meter...the black wires are your ground. When you plug them in to your hour meter they will look something like this.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hour meter mystery unraveled*

When all is finished' you should have a working meter.

Here's a shot of mine.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *argee, keep us posted on the oil change , i have read anything other than 10w-30 could bend the pushrods, just curious, also i think i read not to use straight 30 weight for the same reason. i know, light weight multigrade oils make me nervous also. *


Just curious...Where did you read that?? They recommend the 10W on temps above 32*F....I can't imagine a 15W causing that problem, but I've been wrong before!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

tjw in kans

The 30W is what they recommend for the transaxle.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Argee -- You think the extra $5 putting in the HM in quantity would have just been TOO much to toss in on this $3K GT. Oh well, at least it is wired up and has the spot for it in the dash! 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Thanks Argee -- You think the extra $5 putting in the HM in quantity would have just been TOO much to toss in on this $3K GT. Oh well, at least it is wired up and has the spot for it in the dash!
> 
> Andy *


If you spend an extra $1K you get the hour meter in the DGT6000.
Did you get it hooked up and ticking?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I almost forgot, I reinstalled my bumper after I removed the snowblower brackets. I don't understand why the Craftsman tractors have the cutouts in the front frame to accept attachments and do not utilize them. Is this an engineering snafu?? Or is there another reason??


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

argee, i read about the oil weight on another site, for kohler motors they were emphatic about the weight to use and said what problems it could cause, dont know for sure if this is heresay or what, and here again i know, 10w30 seems light to me for operating in 90 degrees plus all summer. btw, time to change the transaxle oil on mine, i added 2 quarts of 30w oil to mine when it was new dont know if it was completely empty or not, read on another site that it hold 5 quarts, that sounds a little high to me. anyway i am out of 30w oil and need to know how much to purchase for a change. thanks.


----------

